# Regarding Love



## Beez617 (Jan 30, 2005)

Observations of an Outsider
Regarding Love
By James


Walking down the corridors of BHS, we see just about everything from the social boundaries, intense academic demands, and so much more. But there is one thing that I find to be the most important out of all of those things is the love that the majority of BHS shares with one another. That’s right- relationships and love is what brings the students together to share those special moments, success, and make things more special than what they already are.

When I think of love, I think of people who are happy with themselves and somebody else; however, there’s always a part of me that doesn’t trust the entire controversial meaning of love, because of all of the horrible stories of how love hurts, people don’t really care, and so much more. I think, is it really love, or is it meaningless lust one person has for another?

But two major questions that I’ve been facing are: How do you know whether or not it’s true love or lust, and what are the keys to a successful relationship? I’ve realized, over time, you cannot make a remark about love for another person. You do not know what situation they are in or how they really feel, and by saying something degrading about a relationship that you are not in, immediately puts you in the danger zone, which may cost you a friendship, or make an enemy you had no intention in making. Make sure not to do that, because you’re playing with fire and you’ll be burned.

Now, a relationship is what keeps everyone going, and there’s always an unwritten rulebook to how everything in life is done, especially intimate relationships, because you could be dating someone who overanalyzes everything you say and do, or someone who pays very, very close attention.

The Four Keys for the Locks of a Successful Relationship

First and foremost, you need to get to know the person that you are interested in dating. But how are you going to do that? Through communication! Communication is the absolute key to a successful relationship because that is where it all starts. Without talking to another person, there is not a possibility of starting a relationship.

By getting to know someone, you need to show an interest in getting to know the person, or else you’re dead weight and have no chance. Go up to them and start up a conversation. Ask about something popular, like music, hobbies, and so much more. Be open to their differences and look interested. Looking uninterested makes a bad impression, and I can assure you that you would have ruined your chances. The more you and your friend talk, the better chance there is for a relationship to begin. However, not everything works out. After you get to know a person, you may feel that he or she isn’t the one for you. Get to know the person and then form an opinion.

You’re in a relationship, happier than you have been for the last few months, and then you start thinking of a future with your loved one. Everything stops dead in its tracks. My advice is not to come up with preposterous thoughts at such a young age, because it will eventually hurt you in the end. Go day by day. You might scare your significant other and that would cause even more problems than what are needed.

Relying on one person is never a good thing. Relying on your significant other one hundred percent will not work out with your friends at all, because eventually, they’ll feel excluded and unwanted by you. Soon enough, your relationship may not work; the two of you break up, and you’re in need of those friends you pushed away. Well, more likely than not, those friends aren’t going to be there for you because they’ll feel as if they are on the rebound. Personally, if I was left behind while a friend of mine was in a relationship, I would be shocked that someone would come back to me, because I feel that I’m better than the person they’re dating only because their relationship has ended. That would be wrong. That shouldn’t be happening. It’s a trap. Don’t fall for it.

You’ve started dating your special someone and you recently learned that they love sports, rap music, and to party. You naturally assume that you have to change your interests from hating sports to loving sports, country music to rap, and a conservative party goer to a hardcore partier. You do NOT need to do this. You do not need to change yourself to please the one that you’re dating. It’s absurd. Be yourself. You’re fine the way you are.

Now, enough with advice, we’re moving on to more important things. Valentine’s Day is the day that you are not allowed to forget, just like your anniversaries. It’s another day in the year that you’re supposed to show how much you love one another. Show it through something special, or, if you’re traditional, a rose and chocolate would be fine. Just make it special, that’s all that your significant other is asking for.

I want to wish all the couples a happy Valentine’s Day and a big good luck with their relationship. Good luck.



Hope you enjoyed.
-James


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Feb 3, 2005)

And good luck with yours James.
So happy to see you posting again.   

Love,
Grandma Bea


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 3, 2005)

just one suggestion... you might want to let your readers know what 'bhs' stands for...


----------



## Beez617 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grandma- Thank you for the reply. It does feel good to be back posting again.

Mia- BHS stands for my school and I'm not about to reveal that quite yet.

Ms. Beth- Thank you for your comment. Are you sure you're not my editor? lol- Those are the same exact things that my editor pointed out. Thanky ou very much!

-James


----------



## DeeKing (Feb 4, 2005)

*James,*

A good look at the basic reqirements for forming a 'long term', or indeed any, relationship.  The only part that made me wonder if  it needed expanding on was:



> Be open to their differences and look interested. Looking uninterested makes a bad impression, and I can assure you that you would have ruined your chances.



Look interested?  ..if you were not 'actually' interested in the first place then I think it'd better to move on.  Sorry that's the salesman in me talking, if they are not giving the right 'buying signals' then you are not the product they want!

Thanks for an interesting write, I hope my relationship stands the test of time!

Have Fun,

*Ivor*


----------



## Fairplay (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi James

BHS here stand for British Home Stores as good a place as any to look for love.

I was brought up in the swinging sixties it was good to be "Gay" I will let you work that one out... But I can never remember any prehistoric history brontosaurus megasoras stuff I think the furthest back we got was Adam with his little apple and a belt across our ass if we didn’t learn. So no sex education for us.

Thankfully I was a good parent… I learned a lot from being a kid once myself.

Which leads me on to the fact that a lot of people here you are writing too will have had a whole life of experience at the love thing and I bet none of them can tell you why it all went right or it all went wrong.

We all have our moments so to speak.

Quote

Now, enough with advice, we’re moving on to more important things. Valentine’s Day is the day that you are not allowed to forget, just like your anniversaries. It’s another day in the year that you’re supposed to show how much you love one another. Show it through something special, or, if you’re traditional, a rose and chocolate would be fine. Just make it special, that’s all that your significant other is asking for.

 I was lucky I managed to fit in one last valentines day.

Now its back to the four  Gs Keys Fs or whatever

Eric


----------



## mammamaia (Oct 16, 2005)

to me, it stands for 'briarcliff high school' in ny, where i went... in your case, i can guess what city it is, but won't say so in public, since you seem to want to keep it secret...


----------



## Wannabee_turned_Authoress (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't believe I will get a reply to this thread since it was started so long ago....however, I think the article she wrote needs some work.  I am published...my genre nonfiction. What she lacks in her article is fun. It is a good start but a bore. You need to punch that up with some cleverness. Think Erma Bombeck, Vicki Iovine wit... The article was written in a very safe beige voice. You won't get published with it and if you did....it would be Random House or Workman publishing.  

The forumn is meant to be helpful... so there it is.  You got a professional opinion for free.


----------



## Wannabee_turned_Authoress (Oct 20, 2005)

oops...typo I meant to say "Not get published by Random House or Workman."


----------



## Wannabee_turned_Authoress (Oct 20, 2005)

One more oops....sorry James... I didn't put on my glasses.... called you her when your a guy.... me sorry.


----------

